# Pontcanna Riding School, Cardiff - CLOSURE



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

I learnt yesterday that Cardiff Council have announced the closure of Pontcanna Riding School.

This is a devastating blow for the staff and clients who work and ride there - and of course the 50 horses who live there -whose future suddenly looks grim.

I learnt to ride there as a child, and purchased my beloved AmyMay from them when I returned to riding in my 20's.

Can I ask anyone who is Cardiff based to join the facebook page in support of the School, and to also write to their local councilor and the council to complain about the proposed closure. 

Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/groups/559362764076291/?notif_t=group_added_to_group

Also, if you'd like to contact Cardiff Council Direct - Graham Craven is Head of Service -  Community Facilities, and is in charge of the Council's Leisure Centre and recreational facilities.  His email address is:gcraven@cardiff.gov.uk,


----------



## quirky (31 January 2013)

I too learned to ride there 30 years ago.
I will be joining the FB group.


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

Thanks Quirky.


----------



## clydesdale (31 January 2013)

We need as many people as possible to go to the city hall today at 3:30 to make a stand!!


----------



## navaho (31 January 2013)

Have they said why it is closing?


----------



## Skyebald (31 January 2013)

It's council owned, so would appear to be due to Council budget cuts


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

navaho said:



			Have they said why it is closing?
		
Click to expand...

Massive budget cuts being made by Cardiff Council.  It also includes cuts in arts funding too.

However, the budget cuts are being linked to council tax - so if the cuts are made council tax doesn't have to be raised.


----------



## Welsh (31 January 2013)

sad news, poor horses, ponies & everyone involved..


----------



## navaho (31 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Massive budget cuts being made by Cardiff Council.  It also includes cuts in arts funding too.

However, the budget cuts are being linked to council tax - so if the cuts are made council tax doesn't have to be raised.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure they could make cuts in other areas instead though....you will probably find they want to close the place, bull doze it & build rabbit hutch homes on it or some big waste of space shopping complex.


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

navaho said:



			Im sure they could make cuts in other areas instead though....you will probably find they want to close the place, bull doze it & build rabbit hutch homes on it or some big waste of space shopping complex.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## welshcobmad (31 January 2013)

UWIC probably have their eye on it for an overflow carpark! Liking the idea that has been suggested of a mass ride to city hall!


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

Petition to save Cardiff Riding School.

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/savecardiffridingschool/


----------



## Annagain (31 January 2013)

I heard about this this morning. It's so sad. My first pony Blue is there. He's 27 now, I can't imagine he'd find a new home easily at his age - he a grumpy old git too!  I've signed the petition and joined the group. 

It's not just Cardiff kids who go there, plenty from the Vale and other surrounding areas go there too.


----------



## Amymay (31 January 2013)

Nice turn out outside City Hall.


----------



## Skyebald (31 January 2013)

I'm not quite sure why UWIC keeps being brought into this ??? Yes they do have car parking issues but are not currently looking to aquire additional land .

The closure of the Riding School will have a very personal impact on some of its employees and should it close will be much missed 

BTW to keep you in the loop UWIC is now Cardiff Met


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2013)

Well, it would appear Cardiff Council have done a U Turn!


----------



## Skyebald (1 February 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21285109


----------



## Skyebald (1 February 2013)

I understood they were looking for someone else to take it on ? From the fb page it seems that quite a few people are less than pleased with that option...


----------



## Luyu (1 February 2013)

I know this is a slightly different topic, but along with Pontcanna Flat Holm Island Nature Reserve is also facing closure due to the council's cuts. It is a Site of Special Scientific Interest whilst also being filled with cultural heritage. Please if people could like this page (http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/SaveFlatHolmIsland) and sign the petition I would be very thankful!


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2013)

Happy to sign Luyu.

I think what the council are proposing with regards to cuts is questionable to say the least.  And I've come to the conclusion that they unfortunately haven't got a clue when it comes to finances.

Really, a £3 increase in everyone's council tax (oh and not spending £35.5k on ipads) would sort some of the issues out that they are concerned about.

Maybe they'll try and sell of Anglesey next.......


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 February 2013)

Whilst Im pro keeping the riding school, I'm losing the stomach to back a campaign that is suggesting the council will just put these horses down off the cuff.
Surely if this is a money saving exercise they are more likely to try selling these animals? Not foot the bill for euthanasia and removal?!


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2013)

Thankfully there seems to be a bit of a reprieve. 

They would sell those sellable,  the others - who knows?


----------



## Luyu (1 February 2013)

Thankyou amymay


----------

